# nslookup problem



## vampyr2005 (Mar 15, 2005)

I have just been told that when people try to use the nslookup command in relation to my domain name they get n IP of 0.0.0.0
When I do nslookup myself on my own computer i get the following message in my cmd window ( see the image below ). 

Does anybody have any idea what it means? Because I don't ...


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

If you are using a server on your computer,
you need to run your modem IP not the
IP for your network card.
Do you have a domain registered to your modem IP?
If not,then there is nothing to look up except your ISP.


----------



## vampyr2005 (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a domain registered in my name ... I have a dynamic IP address .. and I am using directupdate in conjunction with a no-ip account to keep my IP updated .... 

what do you mean I should use my modem IP .. do you mean like the IP that is in the range of 192.xxx.xxx.xxx ?? or the IP that my directupdate says I have which is in the range of 203.xxx.xxx.xxx and where am I supposed to use it ??

sorry I am quite new to this and learning things slowly and having all manner of trouble with it ... all the sites and help stuff I have been reading in relation to setting up servers with dynamic IP's say that it's easy ... but i'm finding it extremely hard and frustrating ..... too much technical jargon out there for me lol ... some plain english instructions from start to finish would be appreciated if anyone knows of any sites where they cna be found ... 

thanks ...


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

The 192 address is you local network address.
You need to do ns lookup with the modem address,
which is the 1 with the dynamic provider and
should be the 1 registered to your domain.
If you are using a router you will need to
make sure it forwards request to the local 192 IP.
You also may have to check it from an outside connection
if you are using a router.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Running nslookup on "re-vamp.net" works and returns an IP address. I'm also getting the 0.0.0.0 IP for "www.re-vamp.net". This is most likely a config error with the domain itself. I think you mentioned that you were using no-ip for this. You'll need to login with their site and see if you can modify your domain so that "www.re-vamp.net" contains the proper IP. I'm not familiar with their service however.


----------



## vampyr2005 (Mar 15, 2005)

I can't find anything in no-ip to modify the domain at all ... with no-ip you don't actually use your own registered domains at all .. just their free ones .. unless you pay for their premium service ... and when I do nslookup on "re-vamp.net" i get an IP alright ... but tis not the same one that my dynamic updater tells me I am situated on .... how odd is that ... and leroy: as for configuring the router/modem to fprward requests .. I have been through the instructions given in my modems instruction book and on the websites and nothing seems to work ... 

i'm giving up til after xmas I think ... 

thanks guys ... any new ideas or thoughts would still be appreciated though 


MERRY XMAS ALL

Just found out something else ... I also have an account at www.zoneedit.com and the IP that is given by the nslookup is the one that is listed in my zoneedit account .... and the www.re-vamp.net is listed in there and listed as IP: 0.0.0.0

doesn't look as if zoneedit is using my dynamic updater properly :^


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

this is because most programs only update re-vamp.net, not www.re-vamp.net

you need to make sure the program is updating them both.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Is zoneedit.com similar to no-ip? If so, why are you using both?


----------

